
Near.ly - daveambrose
http://near.ly/
======
pclark
\+ like the design \+ LOVE the domain & name \+ clear and simple sign ups \-
Twitter only \- USA only \- nearlies != near.ly

------
tocomment
Looks cool but why does it have to use twitter? Why can't I just get an RSS
feed, or emails?

~~~
zzzmarcus
I was thinking about that too. It seems that in some ways, Twitter has already
become what RSS has been trying to become for years. It's much easier for
people to understand "following someone on twitter" than it is for them to
understand "subscribing to an RSS feed in an aggregator."

Obviously there are some pretty big differences in the purpose and
functionality of the two technologies, but maybe there's something to learn
regarding the terminology used to describe RSS.

------
shaunxcode
pet peeve of mine: when you click on one of the form fields the "title"
disappears and when you blur that field (after not typing in it at all and or
deleting the content) it remains blank, surely it should put the title back on
if blank?

~~~
duncan
This is fixed, by the way

------
aditya
You know, it isn't bad for something that these guys built in 48 hours :)

[http://blog.outside.in/2008/11/11/announcing-the-new-
outside...](http://blog.outside.in/2008/11/11/announcing-the-new-outsidein-
api-plug-in-to-the-news-around-you/)

PS. I work at outside.in so I'm probably biased.

------
lacker
It's tough that I have to give you my email address, real world address,
twitter account name and twitter password (!!) before I can even see how good
your service is. How about letting me type in an address and see what you
would have sent me had I been signed up.

------
alex_c
Ooo, .ly domains!

------
profgubler
What technology do you think they are using to aggregate that data?

~~~
aditya
it's the brand new outside.in API: <http://api.outside.in>

------
truebosko
Ah, they just use outside.in .. still cool but not as amazed. Someone needs to
make the same thing for Canada. A very cool idea :)

------
helveticaman
.ly? Libya?

~~~
zvikara
O RLY? <http://or.ly>

~~~
alex_c
I actually checked yesterday if that was still available.

I need to go outside more :p

------
chris11
I think it would be cool if I could use it as a search engine for local news.

